# Hall county roll call



## j_seph (Aug 28, 2007)

Alright who all is hunting Hall county?
Dana Young,another guy,and myself(Unicoidawg said he had to work,tin he was looking for an excuse for UT beating UGA this year)got food plots bushhogged this past Sat and 2 stands up. Went this evening and got 
1st plowing in on 75% of em. Haven't really looked for any acorns yet but have seen quiet a few deer tracks.
Post up Hall county and keep this going through the season


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 28, 2007)

Who's your daddy.....................Joe  A blind hog finds a acorn every now and then huh???? Can't wait......... me and the better half are up here in Gatlinburg amongst all this orange for a day or two.  Looking forward to this season on the club............Oh yeah remember if ya wanna come to the farm no UT talk or pop won't allow ya on the premises 
Go DAWGS


----------



## Doug Ferguson (Aug 29, 2007)

me and my dad has a little place to hunt in hall,its only a few acres but after a full season last year we managed a deer a piece from it.

we would greatly appreciate any hunting oppertunity in hall that would be close and easy to get to. we dont get a lot of time to hunt thats why a lease wouldn't be worth our while.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah im huntin in Hall,On the bordering area of Lake lanier .Got some property that one of my friends dad bought for building.We will have about 2 years on the land and we have about 40 acres. I was lucky enough to see him about town becuase we just lost our lease in July 2007 in Talliaferro,county.


----------



## hunter_58 (Sep 5, 2007)

I live in hall . on Old cornelia hwy,  lots of deer around,
they ate my garden up.
what part of hall are you boys hunting?


good luck


----------



## j_seph (Sep 5, 2007)

We are off 52 and 365


----------



## bladerunner55 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shot a basket 6 last weekend!!! only see deer from 7:30 to 8:30.cant wait till rut cause they have nowhere to go in hall.


----------



## champ (Oct 17, 2007)

starting to see more aggressive rubs and srapes around hall/jackson line.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 18, 2007)

not seeing many deer at all, have only seen 1 buck rub and have a lot of walking and looking. I have seen no acorns.

Bladerunner, you work at Kubota?


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Nov 21, 2007)

I live in Hall also and hunt here to about 60 acers of private land 
Just moved down here last year from IL


----------



## dawgdaze44 (Nov 22, 2007)

Me and a couple buddies hunt about 200 acres here in Hall county.  Over in the Chestatee area.  We've taken 3 this year.  Two does and a nice 8 pointer.  Jumped 8 yesterday going in...  Let a couple does walk. 

any luck with the rut?


----------



## 73fordxlt (Nov 24, 2007)

i live in north hall,anybody need any members,just lookin for somewhwre to hunt?


----------



## jody7818 (Nov 26, 2007)

dawgdaze44 said:


> any luck with the rut?



Rut seems to be a little slow.  Dad and I have a pic from our trailcam of a nice 9 pointer, but we have yet to see him in the woods during hunting season.  Dad went a couple of days ago and seen a spike and a 3-pointer sparring.  Scrapes seem to be cleaned out.  We haven't seen any chasing activity going on yet.  We had a later rut last year on our property.  Saw several bucks chasing does in mid december.  Maybe the same thing this year...??  Our property is in east hall.


----------



## Tbuck1070 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm huntin' a 63 acre track near Gillsville and a 70 acre track in Jackson County.  Seein' the rut just now gettin' hot and heavy.  Got an 8 pointer in today on Tink's 69 and he had his nose to the ground and came in at almost a dead sprint straight to the Tink's.  He didn't come in though until 1:30 in the PM.  Haven't seen many in the mornings or evenings... all have been between 10:00AM and 2:00 PM... TP


----------



## j_seph (Nov 28, 2007)

Shot a doe this evening and 5:00
and Dana got one around 4:00


----------



## jody7818 (Nov 28, 2007)

I didn't see anything this evening.  Went on Monday and didn't see anything that day either.  I guess maybe the moon has them feeding in the middle of the night.


----------



## hunter_58 (Nov 28, 2007)

I haven't been in the woods here at the house, but been seeing some doe  and small bucks coming in the drive way


----------



## Ironhead (Nov 30, 2007)

Shot this 8pt. on Wednesday before Thanksgiving. He had his nose to the ground and was about 45 minutes behind 3 does. I hunt around the Candler area.


----------



## jody7818 (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice buck ironhead!  Have you been seeing much rutting activity?  I've hunted the east hall area quite a bit, but I haven't seen any bucks chasing does at all.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Dec 1, 2007)

I got this 8 point on Wednesday in HAll CO at 11:30 
he came in nose to the ground and never new I was there.


----------



## jody7818 (Dec 1, 2007)

My dad was hunting my stand yesterday evening and got a nice 8 point buck.  It has an 18" spread.  It wasn't chasing any does. (Which I kinda thought was odd.)  Dad used his doe estrous can and grunted a few times to lure the buck.  

This was in East Hall.


----------



## champ (Dec 2, 2007)

On my small tract in Talmo, it looks like things are running behind schedule now???


----------



## jody7818 (Dec 7, 2007)

Anybody have any reports for Hall county area lately?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 7, 2007)

Had a guy shoot a small 6 1st of the week and he stank(the buck)


----------

